# Diese Macht wurde auf die Verwandtschaft ausgedehnt



## Xiti

Hallo!!!

In diesem Beispiel könnte ich "Macht" als "título" (título nobiliario) übersetzen? Oder vielleicht... als "autoridad/poder"...

Danke schön!!!!!


----------



## Krümelmonster

In welchem Beispiel? Am öftesten wird Macht wie "poder" verwendet... aber es kommt natürlich auf den Kontext an...


----------



## Xiti

Entschuldigung! Ich habe vergessen das Beispiel zu schreiben.

Hier ist es: "Eine Adelsschicht bildete sich heraus, die auf der Grundherrschaft gründete, d.h. auf Recht (podría ser 'privilegio'?) über Haus und Grund und allen darauf lebenden Personen. Diese Macht wurde auf die Verwandtschaft ausgedehnt, später auch über die eigentlichen Familien hinaus, bis hin zu hierarchischen Strukturen, an dessen Spitze der König stand." 

Und andere Frage... was bedeutet hier 'Familien hinaus'?

Danke schön!!!!


----------



## Krümelmonster

Ich denke hier wäre "autoridad" passend... es geht ja darum, dass sie "Haus und Grund und alle darauf lebenden Personen" als ihr Eigentum betrachten können und frei darüber verfügen. 

"Über die eigentlichen Familien hinaus" bedeutet, dass die Macht nicht nur auf die eigentliche Familie, sondern darüber hinaus ausgedehnt wurde, also auch auf Menschen, die nicht zu diesem engen Kreis gehören.


----------



## Xiti

ok, aber könntest du mir die Übersetzung iin Spanisch für "die eigentlichen Familien hinaus" sagen?? oder könntest du mir es in Spanisch erklären, bitte??
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Krümelmonster

Bueno, intentaré de explicar...Esta autoridad (el derecho de decidir sobre el territorio y sus habitantes) fue extendido o trasladado a la parentela (ceden la posesion del derecho). Pero *no sólo *a la familia directa *sino también*... (no dicen a quien lo trasladan *además*, pero será a allegados más lejanos o quizá a amigos...)
Lo siento, pero no conozco una traducción directa de la palabra!

Otro ejemplo será: Yo invito para mi fiesta mis amigos y "darüberhinaus" las novias de mis amigos. Extiendo mis invitaciónes a personas que no son *tan* cercas que los que mencionó antes del "darüberhinaus". Entiendes?


----------



## Xiti

ok, creo que ya he entendido el sentido... Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## heidita

Xiti said:


> Entschuldigung! Ich habe vergessen das Beispiel zu schreiben.
> 
> Hier ist es: "Eine Adelsschicht bildete sich heraus, die auf der Grundherrschaft gründete, d.h. auf Recht (podría ser 'privilegio'?) über Haus und Grund und allen darauf lebenden Personen. Diese Macht wurde auf die Verwandtschaft ausgedehnt, später auch über die eigentlichen Familien hinaus, bis hin zu hierarchischen Strukturen, an dessen Spitze der König stand."
> 
> Und andere Frage... was bedeutet hier 'Familien hinaus'?
> 
> Danke schön!!!!


 
...es decir (basado) en el poder sobre casa y tierra y sobre todas las personas que viven el estos. Este poder se extendió sobre los familiares y después más allá de la familia más cercana (después a la familia más lejana) hasta llegar a las estructuras jerárquicas, en cuya cumbre estaba/se encontraba/se posicionaba el rey.


----------

